# Best HEX NUT size for hunting?



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm planning to buy HEX NUTS in bulk, which I plan to hunt with, which size do you think is best? Game will probably be -Rats,Squirrels,Starlings,Pigeons, Etc.... I will not hunt rabbits


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I used the search function and found this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43931-hex-nuts/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25033-m8-hex-nuts/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23434-hex-nuts/

Your Welcome


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You will be better off going to a place like simpleshot and just ordering steel ball ammo it's cheaper and more accurate than hex nuts


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

You can order 1000 steel balls of your preferred size on amazon for only 19$ I use 3/8" steel to hunt with I know most people prefer sizes 1/2 and up but I have found a well placed shot will still drop anything in there tracks


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Man, I'm stuck between 7/16 marble or 1/2 marble, which one do you choose for hunting?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> Man, I'm stuck between 7/16 marble or 1/2 marble, which one do you choose for hunting?


Neither . They are both too light in weight . If your dead set on marbles go with a 5/8 inch size . They are about the same weight as 7/16 inch steel balls .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I've seen a few squirrels and rabbits go down with 1/2 hexnut? I dunno, they weigh about 16grams and hit like a hammer, I don't know if there is an optimum size but something between 5-10 grams will do the trick while keeping your costs down...


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok thanks guys you helped me a lot. I finally know now what setup I'll use, hopefully I'll get some game in a while.


----------

